# Fuse Box Location



## th33f (May 3, 2004)

hi everyone. i'm having a problem with my brake lights on a 99 Altima GLE. i wanted to check the fuses before i go to an electrician, but the 2 fuse boxes i found under the hood don't have a brake light fuse?! a mechanic told me there's 3 fuse boxes in Altima's, but he wouldn't show me where the third one is. anyone?

PS. the one next to the battery has a Tail Light Fuse, but those work fine.


----------



## Asleep (Jan 19, 2003)

i may be wrong, but i wasnt aware that there was a fuse just for the brake lights... did you check the brake light switch that is directly connected the brake pedal?


----------



## th33f (May 3, 2004)

could you please describe where that switch is exactly? do i access it from under the hood or underneath the dashboard?


----------



## Ruben (Oct 15, 2002)

Asleep_94_Altima said:


> the brake light switch that is directly connected the brake pedal


Look under the dash, and follow the brake pedal up the firewall. You can't miss it.


----------



## th33f (May 3, 2004)

thanks dudes. though i didn't find the switch =(, one of the break lights started working again today. the left one. middle and right are still out and its not the bulbs. i imagine this has a lot to do with a little accident i had, damaging the front right blinker. the right tail light now blinks twice as fast, so i guess its a one of the relays somewhere... hold your pockets wide open, Mr.Electrician, here i come =)


----------



## Asleep (Jan 19, 2003)

wait wait wait. now theyre blinking fast? thats an open circuit. its how you know when you have a bad bulb. check the socket in the light that got damaged in the accident. check to see if the contacts are contacting the bottom of the bulb or if they are even still attached. then look for a cut wire or cut wires and repair them. im going to blame this mostly on that damaged blinker.


----------

